# Cataracts questions... Please help!



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

My GSD, Bo, age 9 1/2 yrs, is apparently developing cataracts in both eyes. Is there anything that's been shown to cause cataracts? 

And most importantly, is there any proven way to slow or reverse cataracts without surgery?

I've seen some eyedrops advertised but I wonder if they really work.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you do a search on cataracts and antioxidants, you should come up with information on what type of supplements should help delay the progression. I might go one step further, and compare those with the supplements that help with macular degeneration, since the latter might be better studied?

I have had a hard time finding good eye drops for this. I do think that the ones with carnosine are supposed to be the best.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Lisa. 

http://www.sciencebasedhealth.com/sbh/resCen/newsletter/05-02_newsletter.asp

Zamboni has clouded eyes (my little San Diego sun girl), but they seem to have stopped progressing. Now I know why. I assumed it was just moving to WA, but a few years ago, I started loading her up with all my Lola-granola supplements: Cranberry, vitamin C, fish oil w/vit E., extra veggies in her diet, etc.

How about that?







Can't prove causality, but it looks promising!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Isn't it great when the "side effects" of something turn out to be absolutely positive?

My mom has macular degeneration, and I suspect that I will be prone to it, so I've looked at a lot of the research. I wasn't taking it too seriously for me just yet since I'm not _that_ old, but the eye doctor had some new fancy machine that he tried out, and my results concerned me a bit. I guess it's never too late.....

I think this is the only instance where every doctor my mom has gone to has recommended supplements. It's weird. Of course they all say that they do no good until symptoms show up, but I don't believe that, much like I think glucosamine/chondroitin help _before_ arthritis forms.

Anyway, great job with the Lola-granolas!!


----------

